# General > Birdwatching >  Greenfinch

## solangoose

Surprised and delighted  to see a greenfinch on bird table today! First sighting for about 8 years or so when there used to be great numbers in the garden.

----------


## Fulmar

Yes, greenfinches are a rarity here now as well and also, not nearly as many siskins although I did see one on the nuts yesterday and was delighted!

----------


## solangoose

Never seen a sisken in the garden but do have a pair of yellowhammers who are regular visitors and rare sight last week was a goldfinch but not at the bird table. Waiting for the greenfinch to return.....!

----------


## Fulmar

I see gold finches quite regularly here.

----------

